# short-stocky-healthy



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello everybody. I'm looking for my first pitbull. I want a dog that has a short and stocky build. Sorta like an american bully but with good drive. I like the bully dogs but most look very disproportionate. If anyone can recommend a good kennel that breeds healthy with good dispositions that would be great. My dog will just be a companion. thanks in advance.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

What about a staffy ? They are normally shorter then the APBT.


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I like staffys, but most are just bred for show. Have a lot of health probs too, like eye and heart stuff.


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't mind an american bully if I could only find a good quality kennel that doesn't keep bragging about head size, etc.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

where are you located?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

You want drive get an APBT.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

sammy said:


> I like staffys, but most are just bred for show. Have a lot of health probs too, like eye and heart stuff.


To be honest with you, you'll find probably more health issues in American Bullies than Staffy's so it's important to really do your homework when looking for a good pup.

And in echoing what Dan said, if you want a good amount of drive, you'd be better off looking at APBTs. Though there are many exceptions to the generalization that AmBullies don't have drive, they don't have as much drive as APBTs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if you are just looking for a companion why not go to a pitbull rescue and see what they have that will fit you perfect?


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> if you are just looking for a companion why not go to a pitbull rescue and see what they have that will fit you perfect?


yes there are tons of pitbulls in shelters your sure to find what your looking for in regards to appearence!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Staffy Bulls like any other breed can come very well bred and healthy. I have actually yet to see a Staffy with health issues, now they will not have the drive of and APBT but they are high drive and little go getters.Make some awesome little pull dogs! We can recommend a lot of good kennels but what area are you in so we can send you kennels in that area?


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I considered a rescue, but one thing about that is you don't know what the dog has been subjected to (abuse, etc), before being sent to a rescue. That can make a huge difference once you bring them home and problems start to surface. And I don't think all rescues do temperament testing (like you always see on TV) before they are placed. Not trying to diss rescues, cause I think they do an awesome job and kudos to the people that are rescuing these animals. But that is my main concern.
I'm sure there are some good American Bully kennels. But from what I've seen most seem to charge ridiculous amounts of cash for a pup. And they seem to be more concerned with breeding dogs with huge heads that can hardly walk. I do think some look nice.
I love Staffy Bulls. If someone can recommend a good kennel, please do so (or a good APBT or American Bully breeder). I'll be getting a pup sometime late this year. Just wanted to check what's available out there. Oh, I live in North Cackalack, LOL!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

American Bully Kennel Club - 2008

this is the official registry for ambullys. You may be able to find info there.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I got my pup from ultra edge kennels in north ga they are am bully but they aren't low riders i got to meet all of thier dogs and they were real nice and the prices were nice to


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

if short and stocky is what you want go with a staff bull terrier they are awesome dogs my friend has one and its a little spitfire those dogs are cool as hell


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Theres also York Kennels in virginia. She has some pretty dogs.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm assuming your from NC i dont know what north caralaky is lol....heres some puppies I seen petfinder. I see your not interested in rescue but they are so cute I had to post.

Adopt a Pit Bull Terrier: Scar: Petfinder

Adopt a Pit Bull Terrier: Sam *: Petfinder

Adopt a Pit Bull Terrier: Guiness: Petfinder
(says he has alot of drive)


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think Trish is our resuce momma


----------

